# Poster Page Aimed at Educational Theatre



## porkchop (Dec 22, 2014)

Found a neat page that's made some pretty decent looking posters for student spaces: youprintposters.com. Not sure I agree with every bit of their posters, but it's a good start and terminology mismatches can be fixed easily in an image editor (or with tape and a Sharpie).

The blurb from their website is:

> STAGECRAFT/DRAMA posters instruct-at-a-glance, presenting basic theatre principles and ideas to help the student learn and the professional teach. These posters are ideal for classroom, green room, and backstage; they can help the new student or volunteer to understand basic concepts and help the old hand to better explain them.



The only readable image I could find from their website is print size, but they're only asking a dollar each files so if you use them it's only fair if you pay.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 14, 2018)

porkchop said:


> Found a neat page that's made some pretty decent looking posters for student spaces: youprintposters.com. Not sure I agree with every bit of their posters, but it's a good start and terminology mismatches can be fixed easily in an image editor (or with tape and a Sharpie).
> 
> The blurb from their website is:
> 
> ...


I just bought the whole package for my schools! thanks for the find!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm a little skeptical of the follow spot optical path diagram. Varies with different units but I know some do converge in front of unit.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 14, 2018)

This section?


Thanks! good catch! 
Perhaps I can edit it later, it also dosn't have LED fixtures or relay paths but I think it will give a general basic knowledge. I hope one day i will see a more current version reflecting today's technology. But I like the idea wthout having to create one myself right now


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I tried to download the free set design (figured that it might be nice to play with projection mapping), but it failed when I tried to check out. Might be due to not buying anything else.


----------

